# SDhandgunner



## dacoach1428 (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't heard how your home made e-caller using the cana-kit 20watt amp turned out. What type of battery or power source did you use? Would like to hear some details as I use my caller to hunt crows and can always use some more volume.

Thanks 
DAcoach


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well I would send him a PM instead of posting a question in the forum..just look for a reply to a post that he replied to and click on the PM and send away...it will send an email to him telling him he has a PM..


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The Home made e-caller made with the Kana-Kit Amp works great. however I do have a problem that I need to fix. One the most recent one I built I used regular speaker wire to go from the circuit board to the input and speaker jacks, and get a little noise due to this. On the first one I built I used Coax Cable to go from the Cirtuit Board to the Jacks and did not get the noise. It has lots of volume. For a Battery I went to Interstate Batteries and picked up a 12v sealed lead acid battery and charger (don't remember the exact size without looking it up) and it works great. In fact I have never had to recharge it as yet.

Larry


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Do you have a picture of that Larry...


----------



## dacoach1428 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I would also like to see some pictures of that caller. Sounds like that would suit my needs great. Your posts on building e-callers have been a tremendous help, without it I wouldn't have known you could even build one yourself. Thanks for helping me and I know many others out. Knowledge is a great thing and sharing it is even greater.
Dacoach


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## dacoach1428 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, I think I am going to order the amp tonight and give this style a try. I appreciate the help and the pics.

Dacoach


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for the pictures Larry...


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You are very welcome guys. Good luck with the callers.

Larry


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I have a question. I'm making my second caller right now. On this one i'm using the R/S amp and speco speaker. I just got everything hooked up. The problem i'm having is the LED light gets hot when I turn it on. By hot i mean, you can smell smoke. I used all 18 gauge wire throughout. Maybe the LED i used isn't big enough. Any thoughts. 
Oh, the first caller I built i used the cana-kit amp and SLA battery, housed in a ammo box. Works great! Produces good sound but sure gets heavy on those walks to the stand.

Trevor


----------

